# Epic or what....



## PpPete (27 May 2011)

Not mine I have to say, but this tale is well worth reading ....

http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43334.msg943411#msg943411

For those unfamiliar with the Bryan Chapman.... its a 600 km Audax, from bottom right hand corner of Wales, to the top left corner, and back.

 to Frank9755 and swarm-catcher of this forum (and anyone else) who completed it.


----------



## david1701 (27 May 2011)

Epic

maybe I should get a steel frame just in case


----------



## Globalti (30 May 2011)

What a carry on! He should have had a carbon frame, then all he'd have needed would have been a tube of Araldite.....


----------



## Tynan (4 Jun 2011)

fortunate indded, what on earth ws the crank puller doing there

perhaps foolish to do the rest of the road on wesdling repairs to both side, yikes


----------

